# Is it true?



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been told that you should feed a pittie puppy food until about 1.5 to 2 years of age. I wasn't sure whether or not to believe it. This is where you come in.

How long should they be left on pup food?
Should their diet be treated like any other dog?
Do you have a specific diet you have yours on?
What is your favorite brand of dog food?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

The best type of food to feed your pup is a grain free food.. I've never left puppies on puppy food that long.. I'm sure everyone has their preference but mine are usually on regular feed around 6 or 7 months.. when they are puppies most people just free feed them because they are growing.. but the rest of the time each of my dogs receive a certain amount depending on the dog


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

If you feed a quality grain free food, more often than not its an "all life stages" food, meaning its fine for puppies to pregnant bitches and everything in between. Example my mutt was on Taste Of The Wild since puppyhood, that worked amazing for him. They do make a puppy formula of TOTW but you can use the regular stuff just fine, or use the puppy food for the first 6 mo or so. 
Our pups here now are on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy and doing awesome. Thats also a grain free food.

I am not exactly sure what a "pittie" is but almost all dogs do well on a higher quality kibble. I am fond of Diamond products but others are fond of other brands. We feed PMR to the adult dogs.


----------



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

The person that spoke to me about it referred to them as Pitties. I just relayed it into a question, as I was unsure.

Blue Buffalo seems to get a lot of attention, especially through commercials.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

pandification said:


> The person that spoke to me about it referred to them as Pitties. I just relayed it into a question, as I was unsure.
> 
> Blue Buffalo seems to get a lot of attention, especially through commercials.


 And anyone who refers to APBTs as " pitties" generally knows very little of value about the breed.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Chances are they dont own an APBT, but the "pittie" crap makes you sound uneducated and silly. Just call the dog what it is.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

I fed John probably 6 cups a day from the day I got him till he hit a year, now I am feeding him 1.5 cups of taste of the wild and a small portion of raw twice daily and is working out nicely.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I fed John probably 6 cups a day from the day I got him till he hit a year, now I am feeding him 1.5 cups of taste of the wild and a small portion of raw twice daily and is working out nicely.


U supplement a grain free food with grain?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> U supplement a grain free food with grain?


He said "raw" lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> He said "raw" lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw hell! Apparently I'm not awake yet.... I retract my question....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Aw hell! Apparently I'm not awake yet.... I retract my question....


 it's ok for some reason I saw wild rice the first time I read it too!! Waaaaaay too early in the morning achem afternoon achem for me too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is everyone feeding "pitties" all of a sudden? Only thing I pitty anout the aobt is that everyone keeps calling them "pitties". Its a "pitty" a once noble warrior breed is being made into some fruity accessory....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah... don't use "pittie"... u sound a lot less stupid when u use the breeds real name.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I am SO glad that I am not the only one who gets a little pissed when I people hear say things like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> U supplement a grain free food with grain?


SMH... lol!


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I fed John probably 6 cups a day from the day I got him till he hit a year, now I am feeding him 1.5 cups of taste of the wild and a small portion of raw twice daily and is working out nicely.


6 cups a day seems like a lot of food for any dog let alone a puppy. He kept it down?


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

jaceaa said:


> 6 cups a day seems like a lot of food for any dog let alone a puppy. He kept it down?


Yes. It may have been less some days and may have been more. I never measured and sometimes I would just fill his bowl and let him eat as much or little as he wanted.. I rescued him when he was 5 months...

Question for anyone who can answer... I've got some extra raw pork chops in my fridge, is it okay to feed them to John?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Yes. It may have been less some days and may have been more. I never measured and sometimes I would just fill his bowl and let him eat as much or little as he wanted.. I rescued him when he was 5 months...
> 
> Question for anyone who can answer... I've got some extra raw pork chops in my fridge, is it okay to feed them to John?


 Would *you* eat raw pork? Someone will pop up and tell you how trichinosis is killed by extended freezer time , do you want to chance it?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

There is no risk of trich in store bought pork, its damn near been completely eradicated. Yes its fine to feed it. You wouldnt eat raw chicken either now would you but thats perfectly fine for a dog... just sayin...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OldDog said:


> Would *you* eat raw pork? Someone will pop up and tell you how trichinosis is killed by extended freezer time , do you want to chance it?


yeah its fine as long as its frozen for a while you should be fine frm what I have researched. Don't just buy it and feed it from the store to be extra sure if you are worried.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

It's been sitting under Ice for about a week but not frozen... It's only a few chops I'll just cook em. Tomorrow I am making a batch of satin balls which is going to be coupled with his kibble as a permanent diet


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

why? satin balls shouldnt be part of any dogs permanent diet, you are going to make him obese lol

oh and for clarification STORE BOUGHT pork is what I was referring to, not wild. Trich is still very common in wild hogs


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

pookie! said:


> why? satin balls shouldnt be part of any dogs permanent diet, you are going to make him obese lol
> 
> oh and for clarification STORE BOUGHT pork is what I was referring to, not wild. Trich is still very common in wild hogs


Well I am just cooking them to be safe, idk anything about trich..

And maybe when I was reading up on raw diets I misread or misunderstood something... I am currently only feeding 1.5 cups kibble twice daily with a small portion raw beef.. I was planning on making up a small batch of the satin balls and feeding just a small amount of that daily, but if I should not then I won't! Lol...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

pookie! said:


> There is no risk of trich in store bought pork, its damn near been completely eradicated. Yes its fine to feed it. You wouldnt eat raw chicken either now would you but thats perfectly fine for a dog... just sayin...


 That's a falsehood that it's been completely eradicated , if it was there would be NO as in Zero cases , that is not the case.

And don't bother with the " raw chicken" sctick with me , the only poultry I'd feed raw personally is that raised and slaughtered by myself or trusted producers.

Are you going to claim that there is NO incidence of salmonella , streptococcus etc in commercial produced chicken?

" Just sayin"..........


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

pookie! said:


> why? satin balls shouldnt be part of any dogs permanent diet, you are going to make him obese lol
> 
> oh and for clarification STORE BOUGHT pork is what I was referring to, not wild. Trich is still very common in wild hogs


 In actuality no it's not " very common " , however it does occur , at about the same levels as in bear.

Do I need to go get and post the actual stats for you? You take those risks with your dogs if you wish to do so , I choose not to do so with mine.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh my lord...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Well I am just cooking them to be safe, idk anything about trich..
> 
> And maybe when I was reading up on raw diets I misread or misunderstood something... I am currently only feeding 1.5 cups kibble twice daily with a small portion raw beef.. I was planning on making up a small batch of the satin balls and feeding just a small amount of that daily, but if I should not then I won't! Lol...


Do what YOU feel comfortable with, just dont feed the cooked bones if there are any.

Here PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw



OldDog said:


> That's a falsehood that it's been completely eradicated , if it was there would be NO as in Zero cases , that is not the case.
> 
> And don't bother with the " raw chicken" sctick with me , the only poultry I'd feed raw personally is that raised and slaughtered by myself or trusted producers.
> 
> ...


I didnt say completely, but damn near in the USA/Canadian farm raised stock.

I think that is the best way to be, honestly and cannot wait to be able to do that myself. I feel ya on that. 
No, now thats just silly. Thats a bacteria not a parasite. Parasites are much easier to take down in numbers than a natural occurring gut bacteria.



OldDog said:


> In actuality no it's not " very common " , however it does occur , at about the same levels as in bear.
> 
> Do I need to go get and post the actual stats for you? You take those risks with your dogs if you wish to do so , I choose not to do so with mine.


Its "common" in wild hog when compared to the amount of occurrence in the farm raised population.

Thats fine, but its not as big of a deal as most people make it out to be.

Im not gonna try and argue with you, I am rather fond of your views on things, different views on feeding a certain meat and thats fine, do what you feel comfortable with is my motto. Dont feed it if you dont want to, feed it if you do.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Flash freeze... Does wonders,,, when I work my dogs asses off pre season and season, when they dispatch,.you damn right they get their cut..

If anyone wants to say I'm risking my dogs well being, so be it.. seen a few cases that ultimately.ended in dead hounds due to lack there of prep.. I've never had issues, chalk it up to either " I'll find out one day" or I know something you don't, either way I stand by it.


----------



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought the point of a raw diet was to feed it 'raw'?
If it's cooked then technically it isn't a raw diet anymore, right?

I know a few people who have their cats on raw diets too,
but they leave it completely raw.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

If you cook it its not a raw diet. 

My house cat eats raw as well. My dogs eat raw, and once the pups we arent keeping leave we will probably switch the remaining keepers to raw as well.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Also take a look at the research out there. It's been debated but I feel it's worth mentioning in what I have read you should only feed one or the other. Not raw and kibbles at the same feeding. Thy won't absorb all they could if fed together and it's not recommended. Basically it's a waste of
Money. Take a look at the site Pookie posted and the raw foods forum on here. Do some more research so you know what combinations work best and see what will work for your pup.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

You shouldnt feed raw and kibble in the same meal or very close together. I fed 50/50 raw/kibble but I was feeding kibble in the early morning and the raw meal at night, then switched to one meal a day and raw one day and kibble the next, then went full raw.

You can get some benefits from feeding raw even though you are feeding kibble, but its like eating every other meal junk food and alternating with salad. Its best to just eat the salads and cut out the junk


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok so for you hardcore raw diet feeders... What is the diet plan you feed?

And to pandification and pookie.... I never would have thought that cooking it would deem it anything less then raw. Thanks for clearing it up for me.. 

The beef I feed is RAW, only reason I said I was gonna cook the couple pork chops was to avoid him getting sick and so I didn't have to waste the food.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Ok so for you hardcore raw diet feeders... What is the diet plan you feed?


I don't know if I would consider myself hardcore. Maybe in other areas of my life. lol!

I am only into my 3rd week of feeding raw. And so at the moment my boy is only getting chicken. At the end of next week I will be getting turkey and fish and pork for him for next months meals. I'm introducing his second protein next weekend.

Jones is getting roughly 2.5% of his projected adult body weight. Which works out to be a chicken stomachs and hearts for breakfast and a chicken thigh (bone in) for dinner. I give him a chicken head or foot to chew on in the evening.

The site Pookie recommended is where I started when I was looking into switching. I also found a spread sheet on dogster that allows you to input your dogs weight and then gives you the weights of muscle meat, bone, and organs on pounds and ounces. But you will hear it from people who have been feeding raw for a long while that they don't weight meals but have learned what meals should look like and adjust weights according to their dogs look and activity level

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Is the site pookie recommended the prey model raw site and if not what is the site ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Katey said:


> I don't know if I would consider myself hardcore. Maybe in other areas of my life. lol!
> 
> I am only into my 3rd week of feeding raw. And so at the moment my boy is only getting chicken. At the end of next week I will be getting turkey and fish and pork for him for next months meals. I'm introducing his second protein next weekend.
> 
> ...


You want to tell us about those other areas of your life? 

Sorry, bad joke.... My mind is always in the gutter. Smh.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> You want to tell us about those other areas of your life?
> 
> Sorry, bad joke.... My mind is always in the gutter. Smh.


Hahahaha... Weeeeell... How much time you got?

(I have worked in hospitality and food service. NOT speaking in innuendos took some getting used to when I got a "real job" last year.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Ok so for you hardcore raw diet feeders... What is the diet plan you feed?
> 
> And to pandification and pookie.... I never would have thought that cooking it would deem it anything less then raw. Thanks for clearing it up for me..
> 
> The beef I feed is RAW, only reason I said I was gonna cook the couple pork chops was to avoid him getting sick and so I didn't have to waste the food.


Prey model raw is the plan we feed and follow more closely, so no veggies or grains. Just meat, bone, organs and oils/vinegar.

The base of the meals we feed revolve around chicken quarters as the bulk, then we add in cuts of beef, ground beef, more chicken bits, eggs, fish, pretty much whatever we want lol



Pknattsr said:


> Is the site pookie recommended the prey model raw site and if not what is the site ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes go there and click the article on how to get started if you are looking to read on how to properly start a raw diet.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Pknattsr said:


> Is the site pookie recommended the prey model raw site and if not what is the site ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes it was the PMR website.

They break down the introduction process really nicely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Katey said:


> Hahahaha... Weeeeell... How much time you got?
> 
> (I have worked in hospitality and food service. NOT speaking in innuendos took some getting used to when I got a "real job" last year.)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got nothin but time, lol... And I know what you mean, I myself went from hospitality to a real job working 80-90 hours a week... It was more exhausting then when I was in the army.


----------

